
Transformation of e-mail is under way - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/12/06/BUJQ1GKHSO.DTL
======
mike-cardwell
I'm not sure I can trust the predictions of somebody who states that email
"was one of the first forms of Internet sharing for the masses". I wouldn't
classify sending/receiving a letter as "sharing" so why would sending an email
be classified as such?

We will always need an open, distributed, non-instant messaging platform.
That's what email is. The underlying protocols might change. Even the name
might change. But at the end of the day, we need a system like email. Facebook
would be considerably less useful without it.

